# My composition (First Try)



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Thought I'd have a go at composing a religious piece of music called Beatus Vir inspired from Vivaldi's work 


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fbeatus-vir-final


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

This was interesting and enjoyable. Keep working at it.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Quite nice, really! I'd only suggest that it seems like there is too much melodic business in the bass region in parts.

LOVE the melody at 1:33, but the second section (before the organ) sounds like it would have more effect if the melody resolved to one note in the same fashion as the first. 

Would like to hear a fuller piece of it, though!


----------

